# Feels strange not checking for puppies



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

With my puppy born and deposit sent I no longer have to check websites and chic's and fill out questionairres. Feels strange but good. Just got out of work and can just relax knowing the puppies are getting a little stronger every day. I have been spending a bit of money on stuff every day. But I am retired and saved my money from my part time job for this puppy so even with havs being a bit more than your average puppy price I have plenty left to buy him lots of goodies. Now back to shopping.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ah yes, the fun part.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Retail therapy is always good


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

wait after you get a puppy..... you aren't suppose to look at website.... I think there better be a mess memo out to many of the forum members!!!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

now it is time to stimulate the economy. hahaha


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I had the same feeling when I decided on mine. Not a letdown by any means, but a bit like coming down from a high, I guess, once the search was over because I'd made a decision and there were no longer infinite possibilities. You can get stuck on that infinite possibilities thing, at least I can, very easily, and not move forward.

Now there's a whole new high - the shopping, the nesting and preparation. 

Someone remind me how excited I was when I'm blubbering on here that I've cleaned up 20 potty accidents in one day, can't get anything else done and haven't slept for three nights... lol!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Petaluna said:


> Someone remind me how excited I was when I'm blubbering on here that I've cleaned up 20 potty accidents in one day, can't get anything else done and haven't slept for three nights... lol!


ound: ound: ound:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Mike, you won't have time to get on the forum once you get the puppy . . . or shop . . . make the best use of the time now!! 

After owning Jackson for two weeks, I looked at my husband after another sleepless night, and asked "What were we thinking?" At least you won't be potty training in the dead of winter (not a good idea to get a puppy in Dec. or Jan.!)


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Oh god, still not sleeping 2 weeks later? Were you delirious by that point? :frusty:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Diane, we were doing crate training and taking Jackson out (and it was icy and freezing and horrid weather). He would wake up around 2 or 3 AM and start crying to go out, so I would have to tromp outside with him, and then he would cry when I put him back in the crate because he wanted to be beside our lab. We finally realized that he _hated_ the crate, and we took him out after several weeks and never had a problem after that. He would sleep with our lab and didn't have an accident as long as we got up early with him.

Everyone just kept pushing the crate training on us, and Jackson from day one _despised_ being confined . . . still does. He moves around at night from his bed to the hall to the floor of our bedroom and on and on. I guess he has "restless Hav syndrome." :biggrin1:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Geeeze, will I ever stop looking???
IWAP
CAROLE


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Mike..do you have any photos from the breeder??? Have a name yet???

I sure hope you have a camera so you can post LOTS of photos!!!


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

I felt the same way for a few days....and now all I do is check pet supply web sites and training info! I just keep hoping the next month will fly by, as I am sure it will.



And 2 weeks of not sleeping....I will not be sharing that information with my husband, he's already nervous about the training period...


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Petaluna said:


> ...Someone remind me how excited I was when I'm blubbering on here that I've cleaned up 20 potty accidents in one day, can't get anything else done and haven't slept for three nights... lol!


Uh? Shoot, maybe I should get a fish then! ound:


----------

